
Passing on the IPO: The benefits of staying private - Oatseller
http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/08/21/passing-on-the-ipo-the-benefits-of-staying-private/
======
bigredhdl
I'm surprised this isn't discussed more. Going publicly is often a red flag to
me. Certainly there is a time and place for it, but often the big cash influx
is used to buy into loosely related markets (often at a hefty premium), rather
than make significant gains in the company's core competency.

